# Betta Flare Contest



## PonyJumper101

***THIS IS NOT AN OFFICIAL BETTAFISH.COM CONTEST***

*Post a flaring picture of your betta! Angle does not matter. Male or female. Photo can be captioned but will not effect your entry if it isn't! One picture per member please. 

There will be 3 judges, Me and two other members. If you would like to be a judge, send me a private message!

Prizes- First place will recieve bragging rights and a drawing by me 

There will be a first, second and third if enough pictures are entered.

Contest ends October 1! Can't wait to see all of your beautiful bettas *

Permission has been given by aokashi


----------



## PonyJumper101

*For the flaring picture:

Betta must show beard in the photo.

Any non-flaring photo will not be able to participate in the contest. Must be a flare photo.

Thank you :-D*


----------



## Emparios

May I enter two fish, or is only one permitted?


----------



## xShainax

This is Bazooka Joe. SIP


----------



## PonyJumper101

One fish  beautiful boy xShinax!


----------



## xShainax

PonyJumper101 said:


> One fish  beautiful boy xShinax!


Thank you.  He was my favorite betta ever.


----------



## Year of the Betta

Oh i want to enter my Sushi!


----------



## PonyJumper101

Oh wow! Love his blue!


----------



## Indigo Betta

Here's Igneel flaring he always flares but Ellis hardly ever flares.


----------



## madmonahan

Here's my boy Denim flaring, I can never get his face while he's full on flare. It's hard to see his beard considering it's clear ;P


----------



## PonyJumper101

Wow absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Lucillia

Indigo I love Igneel's beard and face. XD It just makes me giggle.


----------



## Canis

He doesn't have a name yet, but here is my best flare pic as of today ^^


----------



## PonyJumper101

Oh wow! Breath taker!


----------



## Indigo Betta

Lucillia said:


> Indigo I love Igneel's beard and face. XD It just makes me giggle.



Thank you:-D Igneel is a mad betta.


----------



## Wynn

My boy Langston it is old but he is flaring into "His" Heater.


----------



## Tony2632

One of my bettas, I call him Cray Cray. :-D


----------



## Tony2632

It's not size of your flare, it's how you use it. :BIGcool:


----------



## OzzyzMommy

This is King Arthur (Crown Tail)


----------



## xShainax

OzzyzMommy said:


> This is King Arthur (Crown Tail)


You have to actually upload a picture. We can't see a file on your computer


----------



## OzzyzMommy

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10201098470731373&l=be5ca4a05d[/IMG]

King Arthur (Crowntail)

Others:: Merlin( Veil tail ), Princess Guinevere (Crowntail), Sir Lancelot ( Spade tail)


----------



## OzzyzMommy

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10201098470731373&l=be5ca4a05d[/IMG]


----------



## redthebetta

You need a


----------



## bradleyjames77

They are divided but here's a pic of two of my boys flaring at each other, when I see this pic I think "face off" lol


----------



## OzzyzMommy

I figured out how to put them up now i just need these 2 Ooops deleted please


----------



## OzzyzMommy

*Simply Beautiful*



bradleyjames77 said:


> They are divided but here's a pic of two of my boys flaring at each other, when I see this pic I think "face off" lol


 ********They are beautiful  :thumbsup: ********


----------



## OzzyzMommy

*Redthebetta*



OzzyzMommy said:


> I figured out how to put them up now i just need these 2 Ooops deleted please


Please help me delete them


----------



## bradleyjames77

OzzyzMommy said:


> ********They are beautiful  :thumbsup: ********


Thanks


----------



## OzzyzMommy

*From Camelot*









King Arthur


----------



## PonyJumper101

Ozzy, it needs to be a flaring picture


----------



## charislynne

how can you tell if your betta is flaring?


----------



## Wynn

charislynne said:


> how can you tell if your betta is flaring?


 It is sort of hard to miss there face opens up lol.
imagine like the bread area of there face folding outward like a bearded lizard lol.


----------



## PonyJumper101

Wynn said:


> It is sort of hard to miss there face opens up lol.
> imagine like the bread area of there face folding outward like a bearded lizard lol.


Is that picture just for an example or are you entering it?


----------



## Wynn

PonyJumper101 said:


> Is that picture just for an example or are you entering it?


 Just for example cuz he asked what an example of flaring was.
I did enter a picture (only flaring one I have) of my boy langston earlier in the topic.


----------



## Marlow

Mirage does not like you taking pictures when he is making his bubblenests :lol:


----------



## RowdyBetta

Daniel makes flare photography fun X3 He's so easy compared to me past bettas. Lol, he actually poses.


----------



## bradleyjames77

PonyJumper101 said:


> One fish  beautiful boy xShinax!


I just read this reply,does the one picture of my two betta flaring at each other count?


----------



## sbrit94

This is Doctor (HMPK i think), it's nearly impossible to get a good focused pic on this guy... especially if all you have is ipod...


----------



## PonyJumper101

Beautiful bettas everyone


----------



## sbrit94

When will you announce the winner? I'm curious


----------



## PonyJumper101

October 1 is the deadline. Will announce October 2 or 3


----------



## Batgirl222

This is Mowgli!


----------



## alynnhoag

Here is a photo of my boy Pollock. He hates the camera and would not come over to see me after I took this picture.


----------



## razorfish

*I'm Ain't Butterfly*

My VT named Bert.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh yay last day to enter. I'd like to give you a unique shot of my boy Rembrandt (also pictured in my avatar). He was taking a Sun Bath and decided that he wanted to flare at me and I got some pretty unique and beautiful pictures I must say! So here he is!


----------



## PonyJumper101

Beautiful flares everyone! Last day to enter!


----------



## fleetfish

Next contest I should enter Phoenix. He flares at everything, lol


----------



## PonyJumper101

*Here are your winners!*

In third place we have Canis!
Second place goes too Rowdy Betta and Daniel!
And in first place...

*lilnaugrim and Rembrandt!*

Congrats to everyone  Your bettas are beautiful it was so hard to pick just three!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh wow, thank you!!!! I'd like my bragging right's now haha.

Congrats to everyone else as well, really beautiful pictures and beautiful Betta's!


----------



## Canis

Thanks! Congrats to everyone else as well, you all had such beautiful babies!


----------



## RowdyBetta

Wow, thanks!  And congrats lilnaugrim and canis! ^^


----------



## JWP

I didn't enter so I am not bias but this seemed to be more of a "beauty contest" then a "flare contest" but I guess it is easier to do a drawing with color and beauty.


----------

